# New Aberdeen rep



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

welcome aboard Kammytt, as the new north of Scotland rep 

cheers trev


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks trev, looking forward to getting my first mini meet underway


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> thanks trev, looking forward to getting my first mini meet underway


is it for tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> thanks trev, looking forward to getting my first mini meet underway


Ooh can we bring the Mini,  Welcome to the dark side :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks mate, the first meet will be a wee jaunt upto tomintoul, some awesome roads


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

all cars welcome andy


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG ill trash the TT before ive even properply driven it!! :lol:

Well done Kammy im sure you will do the area proud


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be up for a wee drive up to sheepsh$gger land :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

vandam, you are now banned for your extremely unfounded remarks :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats Kammy, 
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> vandam, you are now banned for your extremely unfounded remarks :lol:


er...sorry mr. eberdeen rep :lol:  baaaa baaaaa!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

good on you sir. I'll look forward to a meet sometime soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Kammy


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks dani, its a pleasure being part of the team


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> thanks dani, its a pleasure being part of the team


Just wait it doesn't last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

probably not :lol:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Congratulations, and you've got the best TT roads in Britain!
Mervyn


----------



## tut (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Kammy, I live just up the road from you in Old Deer.

We have a 2000 TT225 remapped to around 270hp which my son has sort of taken over, and I also have two Elises with Honda engines, one S/C, so have done thousands of miles on road runs around most of the great Scottish roads with other Elise owners. Never done a run with the TT though, but have tracked it at KH when my Elise was off the road.

Let me know if you organise a run.

Cheers

tut


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im organising a meet very soon so will keep everyone posted.

keep an eye on the events section for updates.

in the meantime if theres anything i can do to help then just ask


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

tut said:


> Hi Kammy, I live just up the road from you in Old Deer.
> 
> We have a 2000 TT225 remapped to around 270hp which my son has sort of taken over, and I also have two Elises with Honda engines, one S/C, so have done thousands of miles on road runs around most of the great Scottish roads with other Elise owners. Never done a run with the TT though, but have tracked it at KH when my Elise was off the road.
> 
> ...


I did KH with the TT at a Lotus track day. Felt like a barge compared to the rest of the cars on track! They were quicker through the corners but I could keep up on the straights.


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Hi Kammy,

Very new to the TT forum. (as of today) :?

I have never been on an outing anywhere, would be interested in this to see what it is like.

Live in Aberdeen and similar to you work in the Oil and Gas Industry, as many people in Aberdeen seem to do.

The planned trip next year looks to be a trip and a half, but I am not brave enough to do anything like that. Maybe after a number of trips else where.

Let me know if you have any planned trips

Cheers :wink:

Scubu


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

welcome to the TT forum and hello from a fellow deener  where abouts are you and what MK you got? if you see me give me a flash


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Hi abz001,

Just about to pick up MK2 this week or early next week. Tried out a 2.0 TFSI was really nice, then 3.2 - engine and quattro decided what I thought I should buy. Have a 03 225 at present avus silver, but looking forward to a change.
I am in the Center of town. Yersel?

Have you been on any outings?

Cheers

Scubu


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why not come down to the annual meet ?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

snap im centre of town aswell, not yet and not sure when i'll be on the next one but i'll be along at some stage  i'm shy you see :lol:

3.2 is the one to go with its great  i have a 3.2 in ibis white with black alloys if you see me about wave ello


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey scubu, welcome to the forum matey. im getting a meet organised for next month upto tomintoul and maybe somewhere to eat afterwards if you fancy it?

i used to live on east north street about 10 months ago so i was very very central :roll: (hic hic)

if you need any help or need to ask any question just send me a pm 

remember to join the www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to be silly and ask as it is probably documented somewhere.

Where and when is the annual meet?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444
I'm sure there are some folks coming from just south of you.


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good day out. Will have to check my rota to see if I able. How many people go to these?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we had 150+ cars at the last one.


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a busy event! I would have to go to a local one first to get a taster.

Good luck tonight!! Hope that Shearer can do the biz for you.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm sure there are some folks coming from just south of you.


That'll be us 

Hi Scubu ~ phope and I are down in Laurencekirk and we'll be heading down to the national meet in July - you are more than welcome to come along too. Normally we leave early on the Saturday morning (or stay overnight in Glasgow on the Friday night). Then we wind our way down the M6 picking up numerous TTs on the way. The Saturday night is a get-together in the bar of the hotel. On the Sunday, we head off to the event itself. Finally we make our way home on the Sunday late afternoon (getting home late on the Sunday night). I warn you, it is a great weekend and you'll meet so many brill people but it is long! Well worth it though!!!

Kammy ~ make sure you pick a Sunday for the meet......I work most Saturday's and the chances of getting one off to coincide with a meet is hard work!.....get a date and go for it . BBQ at our place if you want a finishing stop :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Hev,

Thanks for the offer of going to the annual meet. I have never been to these before and will be greener than green.
How long does it take you to get down? Would be a cracking drive and a good opportunity to try out the new car.

If there is a meet before then this would be great too.

Cheers

Scubu (Steve)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Steve

We usually get to Dave and Julie's place (davidg - north west rep) around lunchtime and then head down via various service areas (TT pick-ups!) on the way down. The meet is in a different place each year so I am not sure exactly how long it will take - we will be at the hotel by about 5pm probably. This will be our 5th annual meet and every one so far has been brilliant. The hotel and venue details are here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444. Make sure you book for dinner, bed and breakfast.

Hopefully Kammy will sort out a date soon (otherwise I'll do it myself ) for a wee meet soon. The usual format of local meets is to meet somewhere, go for a drive, stop for a bleather, drive a bit more, stop for food etc etc.

See ya soon.

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok ok jeez 

date will be end of may or start of june and will def be a sunday!

i will post an official thread in the events section very soon.

thanks for the offer heather..... will we be able to drive back from tomintoul to lauranckirk? havent checked the road yet.

will probably borrow hev nav from you anyway :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We can't make 7th June as we are in California and all the reps are needed at a meeting on the Sunday before.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

As Andy said end of may is out for me as is the 7th June in Turkey for two weeks


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how does the end of june sound then guys?

let me know so i can set the dates to suit!

cheers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Suitable dates for us would be:
Sunday 21st June
Sunday 28th June
Sunday 5th July
Sunday 12th July
Sunday 26th July
Sunday 2nd August

***remember, National Meet is on 18th/19th July so we won't be at a local one then :wink: ***

Hev x


----------

